# Kultura > Letërsia shqiptare > Ditari i meditimeve >  Meditime

## Sokoli

Po shihja mbreme ne TV deri ne 4 te mengjesit ne kanalin C-Span nje emision teper interesant. Eshte nje cikel me titullin "Students and Leadres". Ketu ne USA shpesh organizojne takime midis lieresh dhe studentesh te cilat u japin mundesi studenteve te shohin nga afer ate qe synojne te kapin nje dite. Sa per Lideret nuk e gjej dot se c'mundesi u jep ky lloj aktiviteti.
Nejse, mbreme kishin te ftuar Bill Clinton. Qendronte me ore te tera para nje auditori te mbushur me studente dhe u pergjigjej pyetjeve te tyre...
Ne fillim e ndoqa me vemendje, pastaj po perfytyrioja se cfare pyetjesh mund t'i beja po te isha dhe une atje, pastaj po imagjinoja pergjigjet deri sa e humba fare... E gjeta mendjen te me vritej duke menduar po sikur te organizoheshin te tilla dhe ne Shqiperi? 
Po vrisja mendjen vertet e arrita ne perfundimin qe vendi yne nuk ka nevoje per takime te tilla por per te anasjellten.
Me erdh t'i marr te gjithe lideret e t'i ul ne nje auditor, te ve ca kamera televizive perqark e nje here ne jave t'u sjell nga nje student... Pse jo. 
Po e imagjinoj e s'me duket keq "Lidere dhe student".
E te fillojne pyetjet nga salla:
- Si ndihesh?
- Ate duhet ta dini me mire ju...
- Te pelqejme?
- Jo!
- Si? Nuk ndihesh krenar per ne?
- E pse u dashka te ndihem krenar per dicka qe nuk eshte veper e imja? Oh... me falni, s'me kish shkuar ndermend qe ju zgjidheni me voten e popullit. 

E pyetjet e Lidereve ndaj Studentit do te vazhdojne, nga cdo fushe,  cdo jave... Keshtu dhe lideret tane do te kene mundesine te zgjerojne dijet e tyre... Pastaj do te vije nje dite kur emisioni televiziv te behet rutionr e bajat. E ne vend te studentit pastaj po marr e po sjell ndonje punonjes komunaleje ashtu si e perfytyroj gjithmone me ato cizmet e gjata kineze e nje kazme te ndryshkur ne dore. Po e marr e po e ul mbi nje kapak pusete para auditorit te kollarisur... Pastaj do sjell ndonje pensionist, ndonje emigrant, ndonje cigareshites, ndonje te burgosur ordiner e me rradhe Alamet emisioni do te dale per bese. Ne fund fare do t'u sjell ndonje lider te vdekur me fame boterore... T'a pyesin sa te ngopen se si ndihet ne boten e pertejme per ato qe beri ne kete bote... Titulli do ndryshoje padyshim "Lidere dhe Lidere te vdekur"

----------


## ARB71

Meditim i arrire!
Mendoj se eshte interesante dhe per komercin e mediave...por dhe per t'i gjetur politikaneve tane-lidere me çfare te merren. Se merziten te shkretet duke i rene fyellit gjithmone ne nje vrime(sidomos deputetet qe u lodhen gjithe diten duke fjetur apo duke u share(per ata me aktivet)!

----------


## angel82

Sokol, ide fantastike. Edhe une humbas shpesh ne mendime te tilla, sa here qe perballem me fakte te ndryshme qe do te deshiroja ti shikoja ne fitim te vendit tim, por eshte vetem humbje kohe. Do te duhen vite qe te sharrojme kalliret bosh dhe perseri toka nuk ka per te qene me vlere.
Nese do kesh mendje qe te organizosh dicka te tille, te lutem me prano edhe mua perkrah meqenese kam pak eksperience ne fushen e televizionit.

----------


## Sokoli

Termi qe me ka vene ne mejtime te thella kohet e fundit eshte emertimi nevojtore. Nese ambjenti ku njeriu kryen nevojat e veta quhet nevojtore ka dy mundesi: ose njeriu ka vetem nje lloj nevoje (pasi vetem nje lloj ambjenti emertojme nevojtore), ate te depozitimit te Mbeturinave Ushqimore Trupore  dhe asnje tjeter, ose qe shume ambjente te shoqerise sone duhej te emertoheshin nevojtore por emertohen ndryshe pa te drejte.
Nese eshte e vertete qe njevojat e qenieve njerzore ndahen ne tre kategori kryesore : shpirterore, mendore dhe trupore (te treja te barazvlefshme) athere versioni i egzistences se nje nevoje te vetme bie poshte menjehere. Po cilat jane nevojat e njeriut? Ne cambjente i kryen ai ato? 

Shpirti eshte pjese e pandashme e individit e cila teorikisht duhet ta shoqeroje ate deri ne castet e fundit te jetes. Pavarsisht se supozohet qe individet e kane ate me vete ne cdo hap te jetes ndonje prej nesh mund te kete konstatuar dhe raste te mungeses se tij. Kuptohet qe rastet e tilla jane evidentuar ne persona te tjere pasi si njerez qe jemi e kemi te ngulur thelle ne themelet e natyres tone gjykimin ndaj gjithckaje pervec vetes. Disa nga nevojat me te njohura shpirterore jane nevoja per afinitet, per te socializuar, per tu shprehur, per drejtesi, mirkuptim, siguri etj. Disa nga ambjentet me te perhapura ku shoqeria jone realizon nevoja si afiniteti apo nevoja per te socializuar ne ditet e sotme jane baret, klubet, kinemate e te tilla. Nese individi kompleton nevoja ne keto ambjente emertimet e tyre aktuale me duken te komplet te padrejta. Aq me teper dhe vendi qe i kane bere ato vetes ne nje menyre apo ne tjetren mes elementeve te tjera traditore e kulturore. Kjo eshte nje hipkorizi e madhe po aq sa dhe numri i banoreve te ketij planeti. Nese eshte kaq e nevojshme per ti evidentuar ato le ti evdinetojme me numra te pakten. Psh: VC  nevojtorja Nr.1, bari  nevojtorja Nr.2, kinemaja - nevojtorja Nr.3 e me radhe. Po ashtu edhe nevojtoret e ku kryhen nevoja te tipit te drejtesise. Psh. Ndertesat lokale te organeve te drejtesise le te quhen nevojtore te drejtesise lokale, ato qendrore  nevojtorja qendrore e drejtesise etj. Fare mire edhe godinat e rajoneve te policise, bastione te permbarimit te nevojave te njerezve per siguri te emertohen Nevojtoret e Rendit. E njejta gje mund te ndodhe edhe me nevojat e te shprehurit apo mirkuptimit. E ku e shpreh opinionin individi i sotem me mire se ne votime? Diten e votimeve dalin te gjithe e shkojne permbarojne nevojat shprehese neper nevojtoret e votimit. Nevoja per vetqeverisje? Padyshim qe me mire se parlamenti i dale nga nevojtoret e votimeve nuk ka kush ta simbolizoje tjeter. Ne parlament permbushen nevojat vetqeverisese te popullit dhe ne funksion te kesaj edhe godina parlamentare duhet emertuar nevojtorja parlamentare. Po ashtu dhe ato qeveritare e c'te kete tjeter...
Individi padyshim qe ka edhe nevoja mendore. Nevoja kryesore mendore eshte dija. Individi fillon ti kryeje nevojat e dijes qysh ne bankat e para shkollore. Aty neper godinat nevojtore te dijes individi fillon e brumoset mire me gjithe arritjet e shoqerise qe behet gati ta torturoje. Po ashu edhe mediat jane keqemertuar pasi permbushin nevojat e publikut per informacion. Pra nevojtoret e informacionit do te ish emertim me i sakte per to.
Nje rikonsiderim te emertimit te dhomes se gjumit u rekomandoj te gjithe atyre personave qe e konsiderojne seksin si nevoje qofte shpirterore apo trupore. Nese kam te drejte i bie qe seks duhet te bejne vetem ata qe nuk ia ndiejne nevojen. (paradoks? Jo, essay me vete) Nese individi i kryen nevojat seksuale dhe ne ambjente te tjera si parqe, makina, zyra, ashensore etj. athere me te drejte duhet te emertohen dhe ato nevojtore pasi shnderrohen ne te tilla. 

Jo me kot e kam lene memen e nevojave, lirine per te fundit, pasi eshte me e madhja dhe hyn ne te tre kategorite njeheresh. Liria eshte nevoje mendore, trupore dhe shpirterore se bashku. Meqenese kudo qe shkojme ne shumicen e rasteve i kemi te treja me vete (mendjen, trupin e shpirtin) dhe nevojat e tyre per liri jane te pareshtura i bie qe nevojen per liri ne e kryejme ne cdo hap te jetes, kudo qe ndodhemi. Nese kjo e fundit eshte e vertete athere i bie qe gjithe ambjenti ku jetojme duhet te emertohet nje nevojtore e stermadhe gjigande. 
Kjo puna e nevojtores po del me e thelle se vete nevojtorja e tani qe po e mendoj, keshtu qe po e le me kaq. 
Me sa kam vezhguar njerzit bejne perpjekje nga me cnjerzoret e deri tek me qesharaket per te qene eficente (objektivat jane meditim me vete). Gjithashtu, maksimumi i eficenses po ne kete bote nenkuptohet me permbushujen e sa me shume funksioneve ne funksion te sa me pak nevojave te jete e mundur. Kur shoh verdalle e konstatoj qe njerzit jane te mbytur ne nevoja e nuk mjaftohen me to por shnderrojne ne nevoja dhe shume prej deshirave rezulton qe individi te jete komplet i mbytur ne nevojat e tij. 

Mos valle vete misioni i njeriut eshte te dale nga natyra e tij nevojtare?

----------


## Dita

Me kete ke tejkaluar veten Sokol! 
Me i miri krijim qe kam lexuar prej teje.

Urime!

Perpunoje edhe me tej dhe do ta kthesh ne dicka te mrekullueshme.

Shendet!

----------


## kulla

me thuaj te drejten, ke qene gje bark kete jave qe kaloi?

mire, me mire se c'e prisja. I like!

----------


## Sokoli

Engjellushe, lol.

Dita po e mbusha kete skeletin me mish e ta rregulloj ca do e botoj se po me pelqen dhe mua.

Ore Kulle po c'paske qene. Sidoqofte, shpesh shkrime te tilla jane me shume rezultat kapslliku... abstraktet po, ato jane heqje barku. lol

----------


## Sokoli

Thx. dhe ti Arb, s'te harrova.

----------


## Albioni

Ne fakt, sipas kendveshtrimit tim, keto meditime nuk kane nevoje vetem per nje nevojtore komplimentash dhe falenderimesh. sepse po te ishte ndryshe, ashtu si fatkeqesisht rendom ndodh gjithmone, kjo teme nuk do te qe gje tjeter vecse nje hale publike me pagese, e hapur nga autori me qellime bamiresie.

----------


## Dita

> *nga Albioni*
> 
> Ne fakt, sipas kendveshtrimit tim, keto meditime nuk kane nevoje vetem per nje nevojtore komplimentash dhe falenderimesh. sepse po te ishte ndryshe, ashtu si fatkeqesisht rendom ndodh gjithmone, kjo teme nuk do te qe gje tjeter vecse nje hale publike me pagese, e hapur nga autori me qellime bamiresie.



Sheh ti Sokol, Albioni e vuri teorine menjehere ne praktike  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## Sokoli

Deri dje, ne tabeln time te vlerave te matjes budallain e kam perkufizuar si nje person qe perserit te njejtin gabim 2 here. Nese e perserit me shume se 2 here, po le te themi 3, 10, 1000 here at'here ai eshte mjeran.
Ka ca kohe qe kam zbuluar nje budallallek ende me te madh. Kete lloj gafe cuditerisht e kryejne persona me zgjuarsi me te madhe se te paret. Gafa apo budallalleku qe kryejne te zgjuarit konsiston ne perdorimin e saj. Kam vene re se eshte shume e lehte te flasesh me zgjuarsi, teper e lehte bile. Kam pershtypjen se veshtirsia me e madhe eshte te flasesh mire, urte. Sa lehte qe mund te tronditen shtyllat qe mbajne ne kembe individin (apo dhe gjithe shoqerine). Shume lehte. Menyra e jeteses, besimi, ligjet, zakonet, traditat, shkenca, memorja, vertetesia etj etj... Te gjitha paskeshin qene shume te brishta. Ne te gjitha mund "te zgjasesh duart e t'i lekundesh sipas muskujve qe disponon", bile edhe t'i rrezosh po qe se je shume i zgjuar. Problemi qendron ne faktin se sa i afte je per t'i zevendesuar me gjera me te vlefshme. Po mire kur ia rrezon vetes, po kur ua rrezon dhe te tjereve?
Zgjuarsia  kur u perdorka e vetme mund te sjelle pasoja me fatale se budallalleku banal, shume here me gjigande... 
Sa lehte te flasesh zgjuar. Sa veshtire te flasesh urte.
Sa lehte te pozosh si i urte ama sa veshtire te jesh vertet i tille.

----------


## Julius

Sokol ajo e nevojtores ishte e me te vertete e bukur !!! te lumte!!!

----------


## Sokoli

Nje pedagog antropologjie tregonte sot per nje eksperiment qe nje grup shkencetaresh kishte zhvilluar vite me pare me disa majmune. I kishin marre majmunet, i kishin cuar ne nje banese te vendosur ne nje zone metropolitane dhe i kishin ekspozuar ndaj nje rregjimi intensiv 2 javor shume te ngjashem me ate qe ben nje banor i zakonshem i asaj zone. Dmth, i zgjonin me zile heret ne mengjes, u jepnin nga nje banane t'a mbllacisnin ne dore duke nxituar per diku, i vishnin, i shetisnin me makine neper trafik, i ekspozonin neper ambjente te asaj zone, ua jepnin dreken (natyrisht prape banane apo dicka qe hane majmunet) jashte, i sillnin prape me makine ne shtepi, u benin banje, i vinin para TV, u jepnin nga nje telekomande te nderronin stacionet si te donin, te degjonin c'muzike a stacion radio te donin, i vishnin prape, i nxirrnin naten klubeve, i shetisinin neper trafikun e dendur me drita verbuese, i vinin te flinin naten vone, i zgjonin perseri me zile ne mengjes etj... Ky rregjim per 2 jave. Ne fund iu bene analizat e majmunet na dolen me tension te larte e te stresuar. 
Sikur pedagogu te kishte pyetur "a e dini c'ndodhi me pas " isha bere gati t'i thosha : "Njeri nga majmunet vrau veten, tjetri u martua per t'u divorcuar pak me pas kurse i treti hyri ne politike". Majmuni i pare utopist e stoik deri ne fund, i dyti aleat deshtak i kohes, kurse i treti aleat stoik i saj.
Padyshim qe ai nuk e permendi numrin e majmuneve, por fakti qe une majmunet i bera 3 me zor tregon qarte per tre alternativat e vetme qe i paraqiten individit te sotem e qe une desha t'a shnderroja ne teme bisede ne leksionin e Antropologjise  :perqeshje:  . Mbase neser ato shtohen... 

(Mbase) per fat te mire, ai nuk pyeti por vazhdoi rrefimin duke na treguar rezultatet e eksperimentit te majmuneve qe rezultuan te stresuar dhe, mua m'u desh te pertypja fjalet qe i kisha ne maje te gjuhes.

----------


## Eni

> _Postuar më parë nga Sokoli_ 
> *Deri dje, ne tabeln time te vlerave te matjes budallain e kam perkufizuar si nje person qe perserit te njejtin gabim 2 here. Nese e perserit me shume se 2 here, po le te themi 3, 10, 1000 here at'here ai eshte mjeran.
> 
> ...
> 
> *



Kjo lart me pelqeu Sokol.

Duke te lexuar kudo ne forum, kam krijuar pershtypjen se ti tek-tuk perdor fjale te vjetra tonat apo thene ndryshe "i zgjedh fjalet nga gura shqipe"

Kurse tek mendimet e mesiperme (1, 2), u habita kur hasa ne nje fjalor prozaik jo aq te shqiperuar tendin.
Si mjeshter i kalemit qe je, do te te ndjek perhere, por duke shpresuar te te lexoj ne shqip e jo ne nje kaçamak fjalesh ...

----------


## Sokoli

Eni keshtu hyn ne skene gjithmone ti?  :ngerdheshje: 
Nga ke hup se na muarte malli.
Ti e di qe ne kete teme me shume rendesi kane idete se menyra se si jane servirur, apo jo  :shkelje syri:

----------


## Sokoli

- Kam vene lente kontakti sot e po me dhembin syte,- me tha pothuaj duke lotuar.
- Mos u merzit se shpejt do te mesohesh e do te kaloje. Njerzit jane mesuar dhe me gjera shume here me bezdisese apo dhe me te tmerrshme se lentet e kontaktit.
- Per shembull?
- Ja me njeri - tjetrin psh.

----------


## MI CORAZON

> _Postuar më parë nga Sokoli_ 
> *- Kam vene lente kontakti sot e po me dhembin syte,- me tha pothuaj duke lotuar.
> - Mos u merzit se shpejt do te kaloje, do mesohesh. Njerzit jane mesuar dhe me gjera shume here me bezdisese apo dhe me te tmerrshme se lentet e kontaktit.
> - Per shembull?
> - Ja me njeri - tjetrin psh.*


Great !  :buzeqeshje: 



[Shkruaj shqip tjeter here] - moderatori

----------


## Sokoli

Njerzit vuajne shume dhe kjo ka filluar te me beje pershtypje. 

Njerzit vuajne per te pasur.
Njerzit vuajne per te ditur.
Njerzit vuajne per te jetuar.
Njerzit vuajne per te njohur.
Njerzit vuajne per te kuptuar.
Njerzit vuajne per te qene te lumtur.
Njerzit vuajne per te triumfuar.
Njerzit vuajne per te mos vuajtur.
Cuditerisht, edhe perse njerzit gjenden gjate gjithe jetes se tyre se bashku ata vuajne dhe per njerez.
Eh per sa gjera vuajne njerzit!

Ajo qe me ben pershtypje eshte fakti qe njerzit nuk vuajne te shohin se sa meritojne te kene, te dine, te jetojne, te njohin, te kuptojne, te lumturohen, te triumfojne, te vuajne, te mos jene te vetmuar e keshtu pa fund...

Ka ca kohe qe me eshte krijuar nje fare ideje e cuditshme e po me mundon paksa. Perkufizohet lehte:

*NJERZIT MERITOJNE TE ARRIJNE ATO QE KERKOJNE VEC KUR TE MOS UA KENE ME NEVOJEN* 

Dhe kjo per faj te pjeses me te pjerdhur te natyres se tyre nevojtare.

----------


## Dita

Ke shtuar mendime interesante tek kjo teme Sokol.
Desha te ndalem tek thenia jote ne postimin e fundit:





> NJERZIT MERITOJNE TE ARRIJNE ATO QE KERKOJNE VEC KUR TE MOS UA KENE ME NEVOJEN




Ne mendimin tim ngjan problematike dhe per kete po jap dy shembuj konkrete.


Nje cift i cili deshiron te kete femije dhe shkaqet biologjike nuk po ia mundesojne dicka te tille. Ata pra kane nevojen te ndihen prinder e te kene trashegimtare per emrin dhe pasurine e tyre. Ndodh qe pas shume vitesh gruaja te mbetet shtatzene dhe te gezojne per kete femije. E ne kohen e shtatzanise ajo te pesoje dicka (e cilesdo forme qofte) qe e con ne vdekje. Pra vdes ajo dhe femija. Deri ne momentin para vdekjes ajo kish nevoje per femijen. Ne grahmat e fundit nevoja e saj zhduket, por a ka me vlere fakti se ajo ishte shtatzane dhe me ne fund po arrinte ate per te cilen kish pasur nevoje per aq shume kohe?




Rast tjeter. Me ndihmen e shpejte ne nje rast aksidenti, ndihme qe te vjen shume vone, ne momentin para vdekjes kur nuk ka me shprese per shpetim. Ajo pra te vjen kur nuk ke me nevoje per te. A eshte dicka qe njeriu do ta meritonte? Mendo psh. qe ky njeri te ishte kryefamiljar ne nje familje me 10 femije te vegjel qe kane nevoje per buke.

----------


## Sokoli

Gezohem shume cilter qe u ndale ketu Dita.

Nuk do te desha te pranoj publikisht qe ai perkufizim eshte universal, se njerzit tremben lehte, ndaj po te them qe aty nuk flas per fate njerzish por per veti, ndienja, epitete... Flas pra per dashurine, urtesine, dijen, shoqerine e c'do lloj pasurie tjeter.

----------

